# Post your BEST 3 of May 2020!



## gk fotografie (May 31, 2020)

This is a monthly thread for TPF members to post their 3 BEST photos taken during the previous month. As this is the 'Just For Fun' forum, no critique or negative comments are allowed in the thread, positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, processing, location etc. is encouraged. 

So, please show your BEST 3 photos of May 2020 in this thread!


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, let me start then, staying indoors most days of the week (10 weeks now) makes me less productive, but the challenges on TPF still provide some incentive to get the camera.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 2, 2020)

#1 reminds me of some sterile, sci-fi scene. Good edit.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## acparsons (Jun 2, 2020)

Luckily, COVID-19 has not been as big of an issue as it has been other places. 




DSC_3335 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_2652 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr




DSC_2119 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 2, 2020)

@acparsons  I very much like the person walking in the rain. The silhouette is very dramatic with the rest being in light.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 2, 2020)

Branford CT. by David Kammerer, on Flickr



Sunset New Haven CT by David Kammerer, on Flickr



Lighthouse Point,New Haven CT. by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 3, 2020)

The color scheme in the first is exceptional @DarkShadow . Very dramatic scene.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 3, 2020)

I hate following DarkShadow, but here goes:
1)


 
2)



 3)


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 3, 2020)

Beautiful Dean.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## D7K (Jun 5, 2020)

Some great work here! a super busy May but not in a photography sense unfortunately, only managed to get out once really.










Sent from my mobile device because I’m either outside or too lazy to get my MacBook..


----------



## manny212 (Jun 5, 2020)

Offshore Miami. Fowey Rocks Lighthouse 




Fowey Rocks by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 5, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The color scheme in the first is exceptional @DarkShadow . Very dramatic scene.


Thank you.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 6, 2020)

I like that last one, Zulu!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 10, 2020)

Osprey, Blackwater NWF



Osprey by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

Lone tree, Blackwater NWF



cmw3_d750_DSC_3257.jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr

"Distraction"  (the other thing I do)



Theme: Distraction by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Jun 10, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 192693
> 
> View attachment 192694
> 
> View attachment 192695


Three very different and interesting images - nice set.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 11, 2020)

Virginia Rail by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Blue Gray Gnatcatcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




American Woodcock by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Jun 21, 2020)

BUMP!


----------

